# Supprimer du Dock l'icône de SFR Cloud



## StarDog (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un Macbook Air sous OS X.9.1 et je suis en train de migrer de Cloud, de Dropbox vers SFR Cloud, d'abord parce que SFR est Français et qui plus est gratuit avec mon abonnement et ca m'a l'air de trés bien fonctionner. Bref.
Mon problème et donc ma question est la suivante:
L'application SFR Cloud est en permanence fonctionnelle en arrière-plan et cela ne me géne pas.
*Il y a une icone en haut à coté de l'heure à la Dropbox et une icone dans le Dock.
Concernant cette dernière je souhaiterais la supprimer de mon Dock malgré quelle reste active et je n y parviens pas. Est ce possible? et si oui comment?*

Par avance merci.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je crois ne pas me tromper en te disant qu'il est vain d'essayer de supprimer du dock l'icone d'une application qui est ouverte (tourne t-elle en tâche de fond).
Au moment où tu lis ce message essaye de supprimer l'icone de ton navigateur et tu verras.

Maintenant, si tu quittes sfr cloud l'icone de l'application disparaitra de ton dock.


----------



## StarDog (14 Janvier 2014)

Merci de ta réponse.
Comment se fait-il alors que des applications comme Dropbox tourne sans être dans le dock?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2014)

la presence dans le dock n'est pas " obligatoire"
il y a pas mal d'applis qui ne sont que dans la barre du haut par defaut
( ca peut souvent  se changer, via leur prefs, pas toujours)
en general ce sont celles qui fonctionnent en tache de fond ,mais pas forcement


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Janvier 2014)

Excellente question.
Je te remercie de me l'avoir posée.

Alors disons que je n'en sais fichtre rien.
Mais c'est comme ça.

Il y a effectivement certaines applications qui sont plus de l'ordre des Add-ons qui installent uniquement un icone dans la barre des menus une fois actives.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Janvier 2014)

Dans les préférences de certaines applications, tu as la possibilité de choisir affichage seulement dans le dock, ou seulement dans la barre de menu, ou dans les 2. N'as tu pas cette possibilité dans celle-ci ?


----------



## StarDog (15 Janvier 2014)

Non, je n'ai pas trouvé cette option.
Merci en tout cas de vos réponses à chacun.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2014)

rien n'empêche, par choix de l'utilisateur,  de mettre une appli dans le dock
c'est certainement ce qui fut fait ici  concernant dropbox
(concernant dropbox c'est en plus de l'icone de la barre du haut)


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2014)

Tiens Dropbox justement.
Quand je l'ai installé, j'ai délibérément installé l'icone dans le dock pour pouvoir activer l'application à la demande (car j'ai désactivé l'ouverture de l'appli à l'ouverture de session), je dis ça pour info.
Or je viens de remarquer une petite particularité.
On est d'accord que chaque application ouverte laisse apparaitre un marqueur sous l'icone dans le dock. Pas Dropbox.
Autre chose, contrairement à ce que j'ai dit auparavant, il est possible de supprimer l'icone du dock quand Dropbox est ouvert.
Étonnant, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

et dans le genre detail rigolo
dropbox de dock n'a pas de bouton " quitter" , faut passer par le haut


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et dans le genre detail rigolo
> dropbox de dock n'a pas de bouton " quitter" , faut passer par le haut



Bien vu, c'est ma foi vrai.
N'est-ce point lié, arrête-moi si je me trompe, au fait qu'en réalité Dropbox n'est pas une application mais un dossier intelligent ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bien vu, c'est ma foi vrai.
> N'est-ce point lié, arrête-moi si je me trompe, au fait qu'en réalité Dropbox n'est pas une application mais un dossier intelligent ?


regarde dans  ton finder  ce qu'il y a ecrit associé à dropbox

(Dropbox qui, en passant ,  est, ô indice subtil ,  dans Applications ) 


et autre indice un dossier intelligent ...ne se place PAS dans cette partie du dock, mais serait dans l'autre , après la barre  ( coté poubelle telechargement , piles etc)


----------



## edd72 (16 Janvier 2014)

Nan, mais c'est juste un paramètre dans l'Info.plist de l'appli, en l'occurence LSUIElement (qui, s'il est à 1, fait que l'application ne s'affiche pas dans le Dock quand elle est lancée).

Donc, c'est au choix du développeur (et on peut modifier à la mimine...)


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> regarde dans  ton finder  ce qu'il y a ecrit associé à dropbox
> 
> (Dropbox qui, en passant ,  est, ô indice subtil ,  dans Applications )
> 
> ...



Pardonne-moi pascalformac mais comment dois-je faire pour voir ce qui est associé avec dropbox ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

un banal cmd I par exemple
ou presentation finder en colonne


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2014)

Décidément, ce matin je ne pige pas.
Tenterais-tu de me dire pascalformac que je dois m'apercevoir que dropbox "est" une application (puisque .app) et non pas un dossier intelligent ?
J'entends bien.

Je me suis mal exprimé, effectivement, ce n'est pas des dossiers intelligents dans le sens littéral de ceux que tu peux créer avec le finder que je voulais parler. Quand je glisse un fichier dans mon dossier dropbox ça déclenche une synchro en ligne, d'où mon sentiment de dossier "intelligent". Un peu, et c'est peut-être le cas, comme les dossiers liés à une action Automator ou un script.
En ce sens, mais ça devient de la sémantique, je vois plutôt dropbox comme une extension, un plugin (je sais pas trop), un programme certes mais pas une application.
C'est totalement personnel comme appréciation.

edd72 nous as donné une première explication concernant la non-apparition de l'icone dans le dock, je l'en remercie, mais cela explique t-il le fait que l'application n'est pas "marquée" une fois ouverte ? Et qu'on puisse à tout moment la supprimer de là ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En ce sens, mais ça devient de la sémantique


ahh vi , assez d'accord, de la sémantique voire de la création littéraire sur la synchro

( on peut aussi dériver vers un truc du genre rapport de l'Education Nationale: "_mesurer le degré d'intelligence de dropbox, projet de création d'une commission"_ afin dapprofondir  ou d'enterrer la chose...)


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( on peut aussi dériver vers un truc du genre rapport de l'Education Nationale: "_mesurer le degré d'intelligence de dropbox, projet de création d'une commission"_ afin dapprofondir  ou d'enterrer la chose...)



Preums pour être rapporteur principal de la commission.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Preums pour être rapporteur principal de la commission.


attends , pour cela il faudrait créer un groupe de travail chargé de monter la sus-évoquée commission, selectionner les membres selon une procédure établie (  la fameuse circulaire 1_2 _C4MAT1 qui a remplacé la  1_2 _C4JD10 °
 une commission chargée de commission en somme
le tout  validé par une instance superieure ( tech dite du _parapluie_) qui en réfère à une commission chargée des projets de commissions sur commission; et le tout s'enterre somptueusement dans des méandres bureaucratiques.

A mon avis d'ici là dropbox aura changé
( implant direct dans le lobe auriculaire, le meilleur cloud étant le cerveau )


----------

